# Linux und mein Netbook - werden wir Freunde?



## plutoniumsulfat (22. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

suche für mein kleines Netbook ein passendes Betriebssystem, womit man bequem unterwegs surfen kann sowie Bilder/Musik abspielen oder auch mal kleine Dokumente erstellen. Nachdem Windows 7 leider nicht sehr flüssig läuft (sprich, selbst im Browsen lahmt das Teil, hatte ich die Idee, doch was linuxbasiertes zu verwenden. Gibt es da etwas, womit zumindest fix gesurft werden kann?

Kleine Einschränkung/Frage dazu: Es gibt ein kleines Programm namens eeectl/eeecontrol, um den Lüfter zu steuern. Auf welchen Distributionen kann das verwendet oder nicht verwendet werden?

Mein Schätzchen:

Asus eeePC 1000H
2GB RAM
128er SSD

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 

Edit: XP hab ich zwar noch nicht probiert - denke aber mal, das dürfte keine gute Idee sein, oder?


----------



## DataDino (23. Oktober 2016)

Ein ähnliches Netbook hatte ich auch schon. Da lieb Xubuntu ohne Probleme drauf. Vorinstalliert war damals Win7 Starter. Allerdings (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) ist das ein Atom N270. Also ein Ein-Kerner mit HT und 1,6 GHz. Der schnellste ist er nun wirklich nicht mehr.

Ich würde von Betriebssystemen, die keinen Support mehr haben, komplet abraten. Also Windows XP würde ich nicht mehr in Betracht ziehen.

Eeectl gibt es offiziell nur für Windows. Ob es sich für Linux kompilieren lässt, kann ich nicht sagen. Und ob es unter Wine funktioniert, würde ich auch keine Wette drauf eingehen. Denn ich weiß nicht, wie tief Wine ein Windows-Programm an die Hardware lässt. Aber eee-Control ist auf jeden Fall auf Linux verfügbar. Schau dir mal am besten folgenden Wiki-Eintrag auf Ubuntuusers an: Asus Eee PC › Archiv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
Da wird auch dein Netbook thematisiert.

Als Distributionen sind Xubuntu und Lubuntu eigentlich recht interessant. Da sollte noch einiges mit gehen.


----------



## pelektrik09 (25. Oktober 2016)

Würde dir auch zu Linux raten, wenn du eine Version findest, wo deine Treiber aktuell gehalten werden, ist das besser als jede Windows Version. Zumal du mit dem Notebook eh nicht zocken wirst bzw. kannst.


----------



## nordischerdruide (25. Oktober 2016)

Genau den gleichen Rechner habe ich auch noch.
Als ich den eeePC gekauft habe war er mit Windows XP relativ flott.
Auch Ubuntu (ab Version 9.04) lief recht zügig, was sich aber ab Version 12.04 LTS änderte. Alternativ nutze ich die 2D Variante von Unity, was wieder mehr Power brachte.
Derzeit läuft auf den kleinen, den ich hin und wieder auch noch nutze, neben Windows XP UBUNTU 14.04 LTS. Allerdings ist er dadurch nicht mehr so flott wie früher.
Man kann aber verschiedene Benutzeroberflächen wie XFCE4 oder LXDE zusätzlich draufspielen, was jedoch schon etwas LINUX-Praxis voraussetzt.
Ich würde LUBUNTU empfehlen, damit sollte der KLEINE wieder relativ FLOTT laufen 

Lubuntu › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de


----------



## fotoman (25. Oktober 2016)

pelektrik09 schrieb:


> Würde dir auch zu Linux raten, wenn du eine Version findest, wo deine Treiber aktuell gehalten werden, ist das besser als jede Windows Version.


Ich würde mich erst einmal darauf beschränken eine Distribution zu finden, die alle _benötigte_ HW sofort unterstützt und bei grundlegenden Dingen nicht das System zum Absturz bringt. Das mag beim eeePC mit einer speziell dafür gebauten Distribution durchaus möglich sein. Bei meinem Netbook klappt das weder mit einem aktuellen Mint noch mit Lubuntu.

Wenn ich mir Linux Mint 18 (XFCE) und Lubuntu 16.10 auf dem Netbook (Acer Aspire One 751h, Atom Z520 mit GMA500, 2 GB Ram) ansehe, dann ist Lubuntu nur mit sehr viel Geduld (oder u.U. kompletter Umkonfiguration) bedienbar:
- das Verschieben eines Fensters ist langsamer wie ein RDP-Desktop auf einem Windows-Laptop, der auf einem FullHD-Fernseher dargestellt wird (also inkl. Bildoptimierung und damit massiver Ausgabeverzögerung). Das erinnert schon fast an meine Versuche mit Android-x86 auf dem Netbook, das vollkommen unbedienbar war.

- Im Datei-Explorer musste ich den Netzwerkzugriff erst mal im Menü suchen gehen, dafür zeigt es aber Windows-Typisch dutzende unnützer Ordnern an (Musik, Bilder, ....). Das liegt natürlich an meiner Dummheit, überhautp ins Ntz zu wollen oder die falsche Oberfläche zu wählen, unter Mint/XFCE musste ich jedenfalls nichts in Menüs suchen).

- das Booten vom identischen Speichermedium dauert spürbar länger wie bei Mint (s.U. Booten ist immer nötig, wenn der Laptop mal länger nicht genutzt werden soll).

- einen Sleepmodus (darunter verstehe ich sowas wie "suspend to ram") kennt er im Menü nicht, klappt man das Display zu, so schmiert der gesamte Grafiktreiber ab (Rechner bleibt an, Displaybeleuchtung bleibt ebenfalls an, das Dispaly ansich bleibt aber nach dem Aufklappen schwarz.

- das nach diesem erfolglosen Sleep zwangsweise abgewürgte Lubuntu bootet erst im zweiten Anlauf und nach irgendeinem automatischen Recovery wieder.

- ein Suspend per Logoff-Menü (dürfte dann wohl ein "suspend to disk" sein) scheint nur den Monitor auszuschalten, nicht aber den Rechner?

- wie auch bei Mint wird das Dispay grundsätzlich mit 100% Helligkeit beim Booten eingestellt. Die Tasten zur Verstellung funktionierten nicht (die für den Sound dagegen schon, da muss man u.U. das Keyboard-layout von Hand verbiegen), man muss also entweder per Scrpit beim Booten nachhelfen oder jedesmal per Maus nachregeln.

So könnte man beliebig weiter machen. Sowohl, was HW-Probleme betrifft (WLan oder BT habe ich noch garnicht getestet, ein System auf dem Laptop, das beim Zuklappen des Displays abstürtzt, ist unbrauchbar) immer abhängig von exakt dem genutzten Netbook/Laptop) oder was die SW betrifft, die komplett anders arbeitet wie von einem unbedarften Windows-Umsteiger gewohl (lässt sich mit Sicherheit alles konfigurieren oder nachinstallieren, XFCE fand ich viel "angenehmer" und performanter).

Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich den  Netbook mal ein paar Monate lang als Hauptrechner zum Surfen und zur Softwareentwicklung unter Win XP genutzt habe, dann frage ich mich, ob ich damals so leidensfähig war oder ob XP und die damals aktuelle Software (inkl. Firefox) doch um Welten schneller bedienbar war. Ich erinnere mich nur noch daran, dass Visual Studio nicht gerade performant war und mein DVB-T Stick eher schlecht lief (aber mit SD-Auflösung durchaus beauchbar war).


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (26. Oktober 2016)

Habe auch ein netbook (MSI Wind) ursprünglich war dort mal win7 starter drauf.
Dieses lief im Neuzustand auch recht brauchbar aber wurde immer langsamer, win7 neu installiert keine Besserung.
Dann bin ich auch auf Linux umgestiegen womit es etwas besser lief aber auch nicht so wie es mal neu war.
Kann mir das auch nicht erklären das man damit nicht mal mehr richtig surfen kann was anfangs immer problemlos funktionierte. 
Die Hardware wird doch normal nicht langsamer, so das es mit der selben software kaum noch zu benutzen ist 

Momentan habe ich Linux mint 18 xfce drauf. 
Lubuntu läuft in der aktuellsten Version leider nicht mehr.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (26. Oktober 2016)

Allerdings wird die Software anspruchsvoller. Die ganzen Programme brauchen ja auch immer mehr Power.

Hab jetzt mal Lubuntu als Live-Version getestet. So ganz bin ich noch nicht zufrieden, wobei es schon deutlich besser als mit Windows 7 ist. Liegen die langen Startzeiten am Stick?

@DataDino: Korrekt, es ist ein N270.

@fotoman: Zumindest im Live-Modus wird jegliche Hardware unterstützt. Weder die Funktionstasten noch WLAN machen Probleme.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (26. Oktober 2016)

ja schon, aber denkst du ein firefox braucht immer mehr Leistung?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (26. Oktober 2016)

Bestimmt mehr als vor 5 Jahren, oder?


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (26. Oktober 2016)

ja gut möglich... nur schade das man das gerät eigentlich kaum noch verwenden kann 
Habe das kleine netbook immer gern verwendet


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (26. Oktober 2016)

Finde es auch schade, dass es den Formfaktor kaum noch gibt. Finde den nämlich echt klasse, weil ich mit Tablets nicht so richtig warm werde. Den mit aktueller Hardware nehm ich sofort


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (26. Oktober 2016)

Jap, aber die gibt es noch zwar selten aber immerhin,
habe meiner Freudnin letztes jahr eins von Asus gekauft, das ist nicht schlecht mit windows10  aber hat wenig speicher... da es nur einen Festspeicher hat.

Mit dem linux mint 18 xfce und dem chromium browser ist mein altes eisen aber auch noch ganz ok, bei you tube videos kommt es aber an die grenzen


----------



## fotoman (26. Oktober 2016)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal Lubuntu als Live-Version  getestet. So ganz bin ich noch nicht zufrieden, wobei es schon deutlich  besser als mit Windows 7 ist. Liegen die langen Startzeiten am  Stick?


Wenn Du sonst eine richtige SSD nutzt, dann teilweise ja.  Aber, wie oben geschrieben, Mint startet auf meinem Netbook deutlich  schneller wie Lubuntu.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> @fotoman: Zumindest im Live-Modus  wird jegliche Hardware unterstützt. Weder die Funktionstasten noch WLAN  machen Probleme.


Na dann einfach installieren. Win 7 kannst Du  zum Zweifel per Image danach wieder zurück spielen, wenn Dir Linux doch nicht gefällt.



Widowmaker_1 schrieb:


> ja schon, aber denkst du ein firefox braucht immer mehr Leistung?


Ja, denn es wird immer mehr "Mist" eingebaut. Ohne Adbock/uBlock war der damals unter Win XP auch schon unbrauchbar, und sowas liefert weder Lubuntu noch Mint mit. Sowas läuft dann als JS, und die JS-Interpreter (oder mittlerweile u.U. auch Compiler und Runtime) weden zwar auf Perfromance optimiert, aber eher für richtige Desktop-CPUs und nicht auf leistungsscshwachen Rechnerchen.

Dazu nimmt heutzutage keine Webseite mehr Rücksicht auf schwache HW. Wer hat denn damals (bei mir war das 2009-2012 bis ich ein Einsehen hatte und mir einen vernünftigen Subnotebook gekauft habe, der heute noch intensiv genutzt wird) riesige JS-Bibliotheken (JQuary ist gut 100kb groß) und massenweise optischen Firlefanz (verläuft, animierte Menüs usw.) auf seiner Seite genutzt? Da wurde allenfalls mal Flash (damals schon unbrauchbar auf meinem Netbook) oder wenige animierte GIFs eingebunden. Aber schon nur so dutzende von animierten GIFs oder die hier im Forum ständig aufblitzende "gespeichert" Meldung (per JS und Timer, sowas muss im Hintergrund auch irgendwer abarbeiten) beim Tippen gab es damals nicht.

Ich vermisse das Netbook nicht. Zum richtigen Arbeiten mit Tastatur war er damals schon sehr langsam (das gilt auch für aktuelle Atom-CPUs mit aktueller SW) und er hat sich für mich eigentlich nur gelehnt, um unter Windows vernünftig programmieren zu lernen. Schneller wie mein JVC MP-XP7230 mit Pentium III m war er aber trotzdem).

Will ich mit so einem Gerät nur PDFs Lesen oder Surfen, dann würde ich eher ein Convertible nehmen und meist per Touch arbeiten (die Teile kosten ja auch nur noch 200 Euro oder mit Rechenleistung und Speicher bei 10,6" 300-400 Euro).

Einen wirklichen Unterschied zwischen einem Netbook und z.B. einem Asus Transformer Book T100HA sehe ich nicht. Man muss das Display ja nicht abnehmen und die Atom-CPU wird durch die feste Verbindung von Tastatur und Display auch nicht schneller.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (26. Oktober 2016)

Ist Mint denn allgemein schlanker? Bremse #1 bleibt ja die CPU.

Ich will ja damit nur ein bisschen surfen, allerdings keine 200 Euro dafür ausgeben. Touch ist halt nicht so meins, hab da lieber ne richtige Tastatur und ein stabiles Gerät.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (26. Oktober 2016)

Das schlankeste ist Lubuntu aber es ist finde ich nicht so "komplett" wie z.b Mint.
Nach Lubuntu kommt die XFCE Oberfläche also entweder Xubuntu oder eben Mint xfce.
Was dir persönlich am besten gefällt, das musst du für dich selbst heraus finden.

Kannst dir ja in aller ruhe die Versionen per Live USB Stick anschauen.

Mir persönlich gefällt das mint xfce am besten.
Natürlich solltest du die 32bit Versionen wählen.

Andere Versionen wie Ubuntu oder Linux Mint Cinnamon etc. kommen für ein netbook nicht in Frage.


----------



## nordischerdruide (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das dass Inet immer mehr Power will.
Dieser eeePC Zwerg läuft unter XP noch recht flott und ich sehe damit Filme, höre Musik, spiele ein paar Games (7 Wonders, Bejeweled,Zuma) und bearbeite einige Dokumente.
Früher hatte ich sogar COD und Siedler 3 darauf gezockt sowie über dvbt Fernsehsendungen gesehen, ist aber schon lange her.
Allerdings habe ich ihn das www gestrichen und dafür als zweite Partition LINUX drauf gespielt.
Damit surfe ich im Inet, aber zunehmend merke ich das er doch schon etwas langsam geworden ist.
Bzw. die Power fürs Inet nicht mehr so richtig reicht.
Da hilft wohl nur den Browser schlanker zu machen.
Zum wegschmeißen wäre er mir doch zu schade. Zu lange hält er mir die Treue und auf Reisen macht er immer noch einen guten multimedialen Begleiter.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (26. Oktober 2016)

Wie macht man denn den Browser schlanker?


----------



## nordischerdruide (26. Oktober 2016)

(Browser-Tuning - Firefox und Co. in Linux beschleunigen - PC-WELT)
ich versuche zu dem auf flash zu verzichten, wie zum beispiel (Startseite - ZDF Mediathek)
oder mal schlanke browser von haus aus versuchen (Schlanke Webbrowser unter Linux >> LinuxCommunity)


----------

